# When did you get your NREMT results



## Tk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

The same day? I just took mine and it ended at 70 questions, I'm anxious to find out if I passed or not. I'm thinking I may have to retake it but who knows..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2015)

If you took it early in the day you may get results the same day. If you took the test later in the day you will probably have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 15, 2015)

Why don't we ask the expert, nremt.org?







(https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/CBT_FAQs.asp)


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do the results just pop up on the nremt.org homepage when you log in, or what?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 16, 2015)

I never got an email- just checked the website the next day, I took my test the day before at 4pm.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 16, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> Do the results just pop up on the nremt.org homepage when you log in, or what?



You have to go to "current application tracking" or whatever its called. Have t had coffee yet.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Amelia said:


> You have to go to "current application tracking" or whatever its called. Have t had coffee yet.


I don't see anything so maybe it's not posted yet. I took it a little after 5pm yesterday.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help I'll keep checking


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

"Your first attempt was unsuccessful" I knew it, didn't think I did very well when I left. That's ok.. Going to have to get back to studying and pass the second time.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh no!! Im sorry.  but now that you know what to expect, youll kill it!


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was overthinking EVERY question, I think that is probably my problem. I did great in the class so I feel horrible that I failed the nremt, but just have study more and give it another try. Oh well, thanks guys.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> I was overthinking EVERY question, I think that is probably my problem. I did great in the class so I feel horrible that I failed the nremt, but just have study more and give it another try. Oh well, thanks guys.


any tips? im taking it in 3hrs 0.o


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 16, 2015)

James2015 said:


> any tips? im taking it in 3hrs 0.o


Don't overthink the questions lol. I got a lot of "patient has this this and this... What is the likely cause?"


----------



## Amelia (Jun 17, 2015)

Breathe and relax. You know this stuff.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jun 17, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Breathe and relax. You know this stuff.


Haha. Sounds a little bit different than what you were saying 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

I tried really really reallh hard to relax- give me that much! Cheers!


----------



## kerp (Jun 19, 2015)

Took it on a Monday at 8am, got my results before noon the same day.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 19, 2015)

Did you pass?


----------



## kerp (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes! It was the first day available after my five-week class in Feb/ March so everything was fresh.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 20, 2015)

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## sartech (Jun 20, 2015)

Took test at 8AM, had my results before Noon. Passed.


----------



## Tk11 (Jun 20, 2015)

kerp said:


> Yes! It was the first day available after my five-week class in Feb/ March so everything was fresh.


I think that was part of my problem too that I waited over a month when class ended to take it. No excuses though, I should have passed. I have 9 days and I can sign up for a date to take it again and pass this time. Congrats to you on passing!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

Since I was an idiot and took my I/85 on a friday afternoon and my medic on a Saturday morning, I had to wait till first thing Monday morning both times


----------



## James2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Yay!! Congrats!



i was wondering how long does it take to receive the nremt card in the mail?
its been already 3days


----------



## Amelia (Jun 20, 2015)

James2015 said:


> i was wondering how long does it take to receive the nremt card in the mail?
> its been already 3days



It took me about a week... But we live in an excruciatingly sparse state. It could take longer for a more populated area.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Amelia said:


> It took me about a week... But we live in an excruciatingly sparse state. It could take longer for a more populated area.



alrighty ty for the info


----------



## James2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Amelia said:


> It took me about a week... But we live in an excruciatingly sparse state. It could take longer for a more populated area.



update: just got a letter from them, i just got a patch? just i be expecting for something else too?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2015)

I got all my stuff together.


----------



## kerp (Jun 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Yay!! Congrats!



Thank you!



Tk11 said:


> I think that was part of my problem too that I waited over a month when class ended to take it. No excuses though, I should have passed. I have 9 days and I can sign up for a date to take it again and pass this time. Congrats to you on passing!



With the short-term classes, it is almost necessary since you get crammed with so much knowledge over those few weeks. Don't sweat it though, just review the areas you felt like you struggled with and you will do fine. Thanks! After you pass, just hustle to get all your DMV paperwork, ambulance DL, and county certifications taken care of. That way you can focus on applying and are ready to get hired.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

James2015 said:


> update: just got a letter from them, i just got a patch? just i be expecting for something else too?


I got my certificate, NREMT, and another paper to punch out my card (which I promptly took to Staples to laminate). My state provided their certificate, license card, and patch, coincedentially on the same day.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I got my certificate, NREMT, and another paper to punch out my card (which I promptly took to Staples to laminate). My state provided their certificate, license card, and patch, coincedentially on the same day.



but my question is nremt card came with the patch together or different letters?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

The same envelope. With that being said- Im not sure if there are NREMT offices in each state. My state probably has nothing else to do so we get them quickly. I bet you could email the NREMT to ask what happens next in a general way.


----------



## James2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> The same envelope. With that being said- Im not sure if there are NREMT offices in each state. My state probably has nothing else to do so we get them quickly. I bet you could email the NREMT to ask what happens next in a general way.


 ok tyvm for your time really appreciate helping me out, can i use printed copies(because i dont have the originals yet) to get my state license?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

No, you need the origionals. Email and ask. Never hirts to ask, right?


----------



## James2015 (Jun 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> No, you need the origionals. Email and ask. Never hirts to ask, right?



aha right =) hey i appreciate you helping me out thnx


----------



## Keelie (Sep 11, 2018)

Tk11 said:


> The same day? I just took mine and it ended at 70 questions, I'm anxious to find out if I passed or not. I'm thinking I may have to retake it but who knows..


 
I took mine yesterday (Monday) at 1300 and It cut me off at 70 and I had a lot of pregnancy questions. It’s not Tuesday at 01:56. I feel like I failed and I’m so nervous I can’t sleep.


----------



## Milford34 (Sep 21, 2018)

Took mine yesterday at 1400, got them this morning.
PASSED on my first try.

Had mostly OB and PEDS questions, which i was happy about.


----------



## Keelie (Sep 21, 2018)

I got it the next day


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Sep 23, 2018)

Took it at 8am (ish) & got the results around noon...


----------



## Tweet2020 (Mar 28, 2022)

Just took the NREMT today for the third time and it stopped me at around 70 maybe 75 questions. Hopefully I pass. Took it around 12:45 so now the wait is on and all of the anxiety.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2022)

Closed for 4 year old bump.


----------

